# dope or no dope



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

I keep getting helpers and apprentices that are in the habbit of putting pipe dope and/or teflon on comp. and flared fittings i was taught ONLY on IPS as the tapered threads with sealant makes the seal. unlike compression and flared... I get in arguments about it.. so what do you all think? should i leave them be...?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

As much as I like dope, using it on compression and flares is just a waste.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

If it was an oil line no tape on threads and no dope on faces of flared joints or they would be fired. On everything else, leave them be if it is thin amounts because it will not hurt anything. They are just trying to make sure they don't have a leak. Show them how to do it properly and show them how it doesn't leak. After that they probably wouldn't want to waste their time either.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

If anything I just use it on the male threads of a compression fitting or flare fitting to allow the joint to go together a little easier.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Obviously on male threads, on the face of a union, face of gas flex adapters and sometimes a little on a gasket to keep it in place for a second 

Not on compression or flared or pex or sharkbites


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

I never put dope on compression fittings or flared fittings it is not recommended by the manufactures warranty and if something happens and you put dope on those fittings it's one hundred percent your fault


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> Obviously on male threads, on the face of a union, face of gas flex adapters and sometimes a little on a gasket to keep it in place for a second
> 
> Not on compression or flared or pex or sharkbites



Dope on a sharkbite?


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Had a guy once that claimed he was God's brother...could do everything...until I saw him assemble NG piping with no dope.....gone before lunch.:thumbsup:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm a dope fiend.. use only sparily on the ferrus, never a problem..


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

Ive also seen gas leaks due to dope on flared fittings when it dries it cracks... takes a few years but it happens


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll put a tiny amount on the male threads of a compression connection just as a lubricant. I know it doesn't affect the seal but it makes them go together a bit easier. I'm sure if you doped it up and cranked it down you could split the nut but I'm carefull not to overtighten them.



Paul


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Gotta love the guys that pretty much dip an angle stop in the dope can.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I had a toilet repair last week that had Rectorseal 5 on the fill valve, tank bolts, supply connection and even the flush lever threads. It had been on there for years, but the smell of Rectorseal 5 never faded.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I hate rectorseal. I use a Teflon based thread sealant paste occasionly combined with the blue monster tape.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Mississippiplum said:


> I hate rectorseal. I use a Teflon based thread sealant paste occasionly combined with the blue monster tape.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty



I only overdo it when I am on the last male adapter on the truck or it's larger than two inch pipe.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

antiCon said:


> Ive also seen gas leaks due to dope on flared fittings when it dries it cracks... takes a few years but it happens


 I have never heard of nor have I ever seen pipe dope cause leaks. I have seen cracked flare fittings due to poor workmanship.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

metal threads get dope. I don't care. flares get just a dab


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

stecar said:


> Gotta love the guys that pretty much dip an angle stop in the dope can.


 Its a DOPE, not a chip dip!!


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

NEVER, EVER on a metal to metal surface like a flare or union.

These joints are designed for metal to metal contact, if using dope or teflon - that seal will break when vibrated or moved because the weaker materials will yield to the metal.

I've seen this countless times on flared fittings for propane stoves.

The stove gets moved a few times for sweeping/cleaning, the harder metal crushes/breaks the softer dope or Teflon seal around it.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

stecar said:


> Gotta love the guys that pretty much dip an angle stop in the dope can.


That's how i roll!


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Dope on all male threads. Type of dope used depends on the application! Threaded 3 inch blk iron heating main is always some wicking and Permatex!


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

pilot light said:


> Dope on all male threads. Type of dope used depends on the application! Threaded 3 inch blk iron heating main is always some wicking and Permatex!


Hemp seems to be popular in parts of Europe. What do you use?


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> Hemp seems to be popular in parts of Europe. What do you use?


Ball of String usually. Have used hemp man, have some in my van too it is also pretty killer its from Viessmann! :blink::laughing:


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Dope and teflon on male threads of screw fittings only. 

Plumbers grease on flare fittings and union threads, and male threads of compression fittings. 

Doping unions is irresponsible...they are designed to break out for service work and doping them will gum them up at the very least, and cause them to leak in the worst case scenario.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Dope and teflon on male threads of screw fittings only.
> 
> Plumbers grease on flare fittings and union threads, and male threads of compression fittings.
> 
> Doping unions is irresponsible...they are designed to break out for service work and doping them will gum them up at the very least, and cause them to leak in the worst case scenario.


 100% correct!


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

.....now for other threads you guys dope then tape or paste then dope?


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

HillsidePlumbco said:


> .....now for other threads you guys dope then tape or paste then dope?


Tape/dope


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Not too bring up the aussies again but there pink tape is the caviar of teflon!:thumbsup:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Dope and teflon on male threads of screw fittings only.
> 
> Plumbers grease on flare fittings and union threads, and male threads of compression fittings.
> 
> Doping unions is irresponsible...they are designed to break out for service work and doping them will gum them up at the very least, and cause them to leak in the worst case scenario.


Never, ever dope the threads or the face of a union. If I can't get it to take up I will use anti-seize on the shoulder that the nut rides on. Works like a charm.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Dope and teflon on male threads of screw fittings only.
> 
> Plumbers grease on flare fittings and union threads, and male threads of compression fittings.
> 
> Doping unions is irresponsible...they are designed to break out for service work and doping them will gum them up at the very least, and cause them to leak in the worst case scenario.


 Love a good old dab of the plumbers grease!:yes:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

pilot light said:


> Not too bring up the aussies again but there pink tape is the caviar of teflon!:thumbsup:



Pink tape here is 10 military spec.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Pink tape here is 10 military spec.


I buy mil spec tape without the pansy azz colors...


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Back in the 80's and 90's pipe dope on compression fittings voided the manufactureres warranty.

Had a house where a compression stop blew off,Brasscraft wanted the shutoff back. Once they got it back I asked why and the reason to see if pipe dope was used.

Personally I do not think they should have paid as the speck home furnace was shut down to 40. It was not my call.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Back in the 80's and 90's pipe dope on compression fittings voided the manufactureres warranty.
> 
> Had a house where a compression stop blew off,Brasscraft wanted the shutoff back. Once they got it back I asked why and the reason to see if pipe dope was used.
> 
> Personally I do not think they should have paid as the speck home furnace was shut down to 40. It was not my call.


 I use teflon pipe dope on those all the time, but just on the threads to make the nut turn smoothly. Have I been doing it wrong for 33yrs, according to Brass Craft? You need something on those threads, otherwise they can bind, & give you a false sense of being tight. I've taken off lots of compression valves, where the brass compression ring would just slide right off, after the valve was removed. They were not tightened enough to have the brass ring, actually compress into the copper pipe. But they never leaked. Silicone grease would work too, I guess, but IMO, you got to have some kind of lube on that nut.:yes:


----------



## fightnews (Jun 3, 2012)

antiCon said:


> I keep getting helpers and apprentices that are in the habbit of putting pipe dope and/or teflon on comp. and flared fittings i was taught ONLY on IPS as the tapered threads with sealant makes the seal. unlike compression and flared... I get in arguments about it.. so what do you all think? should i leave them be...?


definetly leave them alone. thats petty and there are bigger fish to fry. besides teflon can only help.


----------



## fightnews (Jun 3, 2012)

PinkPlumber said:


> Had a guy once that claimed he was God's brother...could do everything...until I saw him assemble NG piping with no dope.....gone before lunch.:thumbsup:


awesome


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Don The Plumber said:


> I use teflon pipe dope on those all the time, but just on the threads to make the nut turn smoothly. Have I been doing it wrong for 33yrs, according to Brass Craft? You need something on those threads, otherwise they can bind, & give you a false sense of being tight. I've taken off lots of compression valves, where the brass compression ring would just slide right off, after the valve was removed. They were not tightened enough to have the brass ring, actually compress into the copper pipe. But they never leaked. Silicone grease would work too, I guess, but IMO, you got to have some kind of lube on that nut.:yes:


My thoughts exactly Don.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

pilot light said:


> Not too bring up the aussies again but there pink tape is the caviar of teflon!:thumbsup:


I do use pink tape, but green (oxy) tape is the king at $10.00 a roll!


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Adamche said:


> I do use pink tape, but green (oxy) tape is the king at $10.00 a roll!


 Knew it never seen the green though! box of fitting brushes for 2 rolls of green tape? Sold!


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

pilot light said:


> Knew it never seen the green though! box of fitting brushes for 2 rolls of green tape? Sold!


I will see if i still have some at home in the shed. had a pack of 10!


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I only know of maybe 2 supply houses around here that has oxygen approved tape.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Never seen oxygen tape before, but the O2 dope we use is green also.


----------

